# Zucchero ... che delusione



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2007)

... da lui non me lo sarei mai aspettato, che delusione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Zucchero, In questa canzone sei  stato tu un tacchino

 ma va a  porompompero ...​



Zucchero VERGOGNATI!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​ 


da Phrenology2003
The Roots - The Seed  2.0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLxP12V9l14&eurl=http://www.pensierarte.blogspot.com/


da Fly 2006
Zucchero - Un Kilo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCS1edxc6sg&eurl=http://www.pensierarte.blogspot.com/


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da lui non me lo sarei mai aspettato, che delusione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

non mi ha deluso...non mi è mai piaciuto Mari...nemmeno un poco...mi spiace.

ma tu cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi ha deluso...non mi è mai piaciuto Mari...nemmeno un poco...mi spiace.
> 
> * ma tu cosa ti aspettavi?*


... non la copia copiella, almeno


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*

Penso di aver sempreodiato Zucchero dalla canzone "le mani"... o qualcosa di simile... comunque non solo ha copiato The Roots... ma lo ha fatto pure male!!!!

PS:Grazie per aver postato The Roots


----------



## Iris (12 Agosto 2007)

Zucchero è capace solo di copiare..purtroppo molto molto male...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Agosto 2007)

Non sempre - ha fatto storia perché era bravo. Non saprei definire la sua bravura in questo momento "difficile"


----------



## Old Addos (13 Agosto 2007)

*Il tuo amor non è Zucchero*

Per me Zucchero non ha più voce , però la canzone Diamante la metterei ad inno nazionale , assieme a tante altre a dire il vero.


----------

